# Régularisation de salaire fin contrat



## Tita (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Jai un parent qui n’ai pas d’accord pour la régularisation de fin de contrat car c’est mes heures ne correspond pas au siennes donc j’aurais voulue qu’on me dise si je doit compter les jours non travailler pendant le confinement du Covid du 16 mars 2020 a fin juin 2020 pour un contrat année incomplète les parent mon toujours payé mon salaire intégral pour ces mois là sans de déduction et je n’ai pas eu de chômage partiel 
Bonne journée


----------



## abelia (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour, oui si le parent vous a payé pendant le confinement, il faut compter les heures dans la régularisation, voir la confirmation avec les collègues.


----------



## Tita (4 Août 2022)

Merci abelia je vais voir si d’autre asmat disent comme vous
Bonne journée


----------



## eden (4 Août 2022)

Oui si maintien de salaire c'est comme si vous aviez travaillé : logique ...


----------



## Tita (4 Août 2022)

Donc je compte comme si j’avais travaillé ou les heures de la mensualisation


----------



## Griselda (4 Août 2022)

Une regule c'est la comparaison du nombre d'heures effectives et assimilées au nombre d'heures payées: on ne t'en règle en plus que si tu as travaillé plus que ce que prevoyait ton contrat. 
Assimilées ce sont les periodes d'absence de l'enfant pour convenance du PE.
Exemple: le contrat dit que c'est un accueil de 38 semaines par an mais il s'arrête avant la pose des semaines off il y a une regule.

Attention tout de même un contrat AI, s'il est à moins de 195h payées par mois est un temps partiel, à ce moment là les semaines off, retirées pour établir la mensue DOIVENT être précisées au contrat pour savoir QUAND elles sont prévues car alors tu es censée pouvoir compléter ce contrat avec un autre. 
Un employeur ne pourrait alors pas décréter à la dernière minute que les semaines OFF tombent justement sur le confinement. 
Sauf que si ceci n'a pas été établi clairement au contrat je crains qu'il te faille alors faire trancher l'affaire au tribunal en expliquant que le contrat de base lésait tes droits fondamentaux d'avoir un salaire plein avec un emploi plein.

Si le PE n'avait pas maintenue le salaire à 100% avec production du BS (et donc paiement des cotisations salariales) aucun doute ne serait possible, là il faudrait faire établir que lors de l'établissement de la mensu ils ne pouvaient deviner qu'il y aurait confinement et donc absence programmée de l'enfant. Si ce n'est pas toi qui ais imposé qu'ils gardent leur enfant durant ce temps alors tu pourrais faire valoir que c'était bien une absence à leur convenance à eux puisque tu n'as pas refusé d'accueillir.

Tu comprends mieux pourquoi, à présent, une AI doit être TRÈS précise pour ne pas se faire avoir.

A mon sens une AI ne devrait JAMAIS être établie sans au choix:
- un calendrier précis de l'absence de l'enft sur toute l'année
- la dispo et donc l'absence de l'enfant établie au bon vouloir de l'AM: quand ça l'arrange elle, quand elle peut ou completer ou profiter pleinement de ce temps off non payé.

Aujourd'hui, si ton contrat manque de précision auras tu intérêt à te battre au tribunal? Perdre des journées pour t'y rendre? Sans un résultat garantie? Perso je me mangerais surement ma couleuvre si je n'ai pas effectué plus de semaines que je n'aurais du et me noterais pour les prochain contrat en AI d'expliquer plus clairement comment ça se passe ET de le mettre par écrit.

Bon courage.


----------



## Tita (4 Août 2022)

Oui mais ses vrais que c’est ni de leurs fautes li de la mienne si on a été confiné et donc c’est pas qu’il ne voulait me l’apporter la maman est prof c’est un contrat de 36 semaines donc école fermée .mais ils m’on toujours payé sans rien déduire c’est pour ça je ne voudrais pas les voler ni me faire avoir


----------



## eden (4 Août 2022)

Et vous, vous vouliez considérer ces semaines covid comme non travaillées ?


----------



## Tita (4 Août 2022)

Non c’est pour ça que je vous demande pour leur dire car il on dû mal et cherche sur Pajemploi il m’envoie des mail il font leurs calculs


----------



## eden (5 Août 2022)

Ok alors pas besoin de chercher de midi à 14 h : si maintien de salaire ces semaines sont considérées comme travaillées.


----------



## Griselda (5 Août 2022)

Prof ou pas, rien ne l'empêchait de te porter l'enfant car les AMs n'ont jamais été frappée d'interdiction d'accueillir et l'accueil de son enfant n'est pas conditionné au fait qu'elle travaille ou non. 
D'ailleurs elle a certainement travaillé en distanciel ce qui pouvait bien expliquer qu'elle te porte son enfant. (Perso j'ai eut les enfants en accueil, y compris ceux des profs et ceux des PE étudiant)
Elle est prof, donc il a été facile de dire à quel moment les semaines off étaient prévues: durant les vacances scolaires de votre secteur j'imagine. On est d'accord que les 2 mois estivaux n'ont pas non plus été rattrapé.

Ce qui est plus tendancieux c'est si toi, l'AM, tu as imposé aux PE de ne pas porter l'enfant. 
Mais si tu t'es contenté de leur fournir le protocole qui PRÉCONISAIT à tout ceux qui le pouvaient de rester confiner avec ses enfants de le faire, sans prétendre qu'il y étaient obligés ça restait bien leur seule décision.

Si tu avais été en AC avec ce contrat, ce PE t'aurait payé aussi durant le confinement et aujourd'hui la question ne se poserait pas, n'est ce pas?

Il a choisi de te payer intégralement? Merci à eux car pour toi c'est mieux que cette cochonnerie de dispositif exceptionnel qui n'était pas vraiment un chômage partiel non plus car aucune cotisation sociale durant ce temps sinon mais ça été aussi à l'avantage des PE qui ont alors conservé:
- leur CMG
- leur crédit d'impôts
- contribué à faire descendre leur calcul d'impôts de l'année suivante car avec le dispositif ces sommes allouées par l'état ne pouvaient alors pas être défalqué des impôts: logique puisque que pas à leur charge du tout.

Enfin et surtout, considérer le confinement comme étant les semaines off prévues voudrait dire que tu trouve normal de ne pas être payée durant le confinement 
- qui n'était pas de ton fait, pas ta décision
- durant lequel tu as conservé la place de leur enfant chez toi sans le remplacer par un autre ce d'autant plus que ton PE était bien incapable de te dire combien de temps l'enfant serait absent, libérait la place.


----------



## Tita (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Merci je leur est dit mais c’est des casse pied de toute manière ils sont tous pareil ils ont dû mal à nous payer il faudrait des fois leur faire gratuitement ça devient énervant 
Merci encore gryselda et éden pour vos réponses 
Bonne journée


----------



## eden (5 Août 2022)

Perso, si vous avez de bonnes relations je n'en tiendrais pas compte pour la régule car effectivement vous avez été payée sans avoir l'enfant du coup je me mets à la place des parents et je me dis qu'au final vous avez été payée plus que "prévu", pour 4 semaines restantes je laisserais tomber l'affaire.


----------



## corinne (9 Août 2022)

les PE vous ont paye normalement pendant le covid et eux ont retouché les aides comme prevu donc je vois pas pourquoi il faudrai enlever des semlaines


----------



## Tita (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
Merci pour vos réponses j’ai compté les semaines (du Covid) dans la régularisation 
Merci encore d’avoir répondu 
Bonne journée à vous toutes


----------



## lafeeclochette (10 Août 2022)

Effectivement, si finalement, paiement sans avoir l'enfant, autant ne pas demander le beurre et la crémière avec 😁, bonne soirée


----------

